# drop cloths



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

any of you guys know a site or a place where I can buy some good quality drop cloths,and not pay ridiculous store prices? tryed craigslist nothing....

where do you buy yours?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Aren't drops optional?:blink:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

How much is the store charging you for drops? 

I always thought they were really cheap. $10-11 for a 15' runner, $20 something for the larger ones. I get mine from the paint store.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rcon said:


> How much is the store charging you for drops?
> 
> I always thought they were really cheap. $10-11 for a 15' runner, $20 something for the larger ones. I get mine from the paint store.


Yep. :yes:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Rcon said:


> How much is the store charging you for drops?
> 
> I always thought they were really cheap. $10-11 for a 15' runner, $20 something for the larger ones. I get mine from the paint store.


 

Here they want like $20+tax for 15 runner i think its pretty exp.

I am trying to see if i can buy in bulk and save maybe 10-15 runners and 10-15 bigger ones


----------



## mukhoeb (Jul 16, 2010)

Try Harbor freight - 12 by 9 ft - $ 15 , 4 by 12 ft - $ 9 .00


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

not to jack the thread TOO much, but quality of drops is an issue for me.

decades ago I bought a real nice one that is fuzzy backed, canvas, and impregnated with some kind of something that makes it water proof. Unfortunately the two I had got spattered good with paint and I'd like a nice clean one for my wallpaper set up.

Anyone seen anything like that?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Sherlock_p/r017.htm


these guys looks pretty cheap,not just drop cloths


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't get enough of the Eliminator rubberized drops from Trimaco . I pick them up from sw on sale for about 19 bucks for standard runners and about 26 bucks for 9*12. A little more expensive BUT they are totally leak proof and more importantly slip proof on tile and wood for interiors. I also have a couple of double canvas runners, 24' * 4' that are awesome for exteriors. Check out WWW.thepaintstore.com if you order enough at one time it off sets shipping costs and you can save some nice coin. 
Jay


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Any of you guys remember the "Rubber Duckie" drops? Those were the most durable drops ever. I dont think they are in business anymore


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I buy mine from my local paint store.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I been checking this site out, but havent made an order yet. http://www.see-bee.com/


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

mukhoeb said:


> Try Harbor freight - 12 by 9 ft - $ 15 , 4 by 12 ft - $ 9 .00


Just don't spill anything on those :no:

bought a few from there and they are only good for covering bushes or something like that. 

Pat


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ColorQuest said:


> I can't get enough of the Eliminator rubberized drops from Trimaco . I pick them up from sw on sale for about 19 bucks for standard runners and about 26 bucks for 9*12. A little more expensive BUT they are totally leak proof and more importantly slip proof on tile and wood for interiors. I also have a couple of double canvas runners, 24' * 4' that are awesome for exteriors. Check out WWW.thepaintstore.com if you order enough at one time it off sets shipping costs and you can save some nice coin.
> Jay


Washable?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought everybody used their old bed sheets. No?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I thought everybody used their old bed sheets. No?


I do, they make great drops for those delicate bushes and stuff. Also the good thing is the customer thinks the brown spots all over em is old paint :whistling2:

Pat


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> not to jack the thread TOO much, but quality of drops is an issue for me.
> 
> decades ago I bought a real nice one that is fuzzy backed, canvas, and impregnated with some kind of something that makes it water proof. Unfortunately the two I had got spattered good with paint and I'd like a nice clean one for my wallpaper set up.
> 
> Anyone seen anything like that?


Yep, had quite a few of those Bill. They are made from drapery liners. Back in the 80's I bought 3 or 4 full sized 12' rolls from a drapery shop that was going out of business. Thought I hit the mother lode. Lasted for years. Check with one of your local custom drapery shops. They may either sell you some or give you the name of their supplier.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I thought everybody used their old bed sheets. No?


I use them in bathrooms since they are small enough to fit into tight areas and are easy to wash when the room is done. I know, it doesn't look professional but oh well. I think of it as being a "green" practice. Or, as in the case of using them bathrooms - yellow. :shutup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Washable?


I wash my canvas drops & runners about once a year. Paste residue like to mildew in the heat & humidity of the summer. HO's don't like moldy drops in their homes for some reason.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I wash my canvas drops & runners about once a year. Paste residue like to mildew in the heat & humidity of the summer. HO's don't like moldy drops in their homes for some reason.


My big drops get washed three times a year. The smaller ones more often since I can do those at home. Going to the laundry mat to do the large ones is one of my least favorite things to do.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

What ever happened to Ace drop cloths? They were the best.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

researchhound said:


> My big drops get washed three times a year. The smaller ones more often since I can do those at home. Going to the laundry mat to do the large ones is one of my least favorite things to do.


 
Your'e wife is more loving than mine. I tried that ONCE( washing the drops at home) not good:no:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Your'e wife is more loving than mine. I tried that ONCE( washing the drops at home) not good:no:


Guess i got it pretty good - Mrs Dawg OFFERS to wash my drops, even folds em all up nice and neat!:thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

My drops would never see the inside of a washing machine. If any of you knew where these things were laid, you'd understand.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> My drops would never see the inside of a washing machine. If any of you knew where these things were laid, you'd understand.


Me too.
Typically my sheets first use will be in an occupied, clean space.
It's last use will be as a sled to haul leaves into the woods.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> I been checking this site out, but havent made an order yet. http://www.see-bee.com/


 Good guy. He can get hard to find stuff.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Is it still May ? or are people just be nostalgic ?


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Good guy. He can get hard to find stuff.


Are you kidding me? Scotch blue painters tape 1.5" x 60'

HD is $7.87 each roll ( http://m.homedepot.com/p/ScotchBlue-1-41-in-x-60-yd-Delicate-Surface-Painter-s-Tape/100393325/)

See-Bee is $44.88 for 4 packs with 6 rolls each which is $1.85/roll. The product description says " 60 yard roll with 4 packs/case." ( http://www.see-bee.com/prod-3M209010CP.htm)

What am I missing here????? Is that $44.88 the price per "pack" or per "case"? This guy either has a really good deal or a really bad one. Again, what am I not understanding here?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

SeattleHomeServices said:


> Are you kidding me? Scotch blue painters tape 1.5" x 60'
> 
> HD is $7.87 each roll ( http://m.homedepot.com/p/ScotchBlue-1-41-in-x-60-yd-Delicate-Surface-Painter-s-Tape/100393325/)
> 
> ...


Never bought tape from him, nor do I know his rates on everything but hard to find stuff he comes through.

Also I said good guy.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Never bought tape from him, nor do I know his rates on everything but hard to find stuff he comes through.
> 
> Also I said good guy.


Fair enough...at least with him you're dealing with a real person vs a big box store. I think after browsing through his inventory I understand that's the "per pack" price. I'll be keeping him in mind for those niche items ... like the aforementioned drop cloths.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Somebody test drive that guy's tape and report back. If its not junk, I'm gonna buy an assload of it.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm calling tomorrow to get clarification on the price per roll just to make sure I'm reading it right. If its what I think it is ill get a case and see what's up.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

SeattleHomeServices said:


> Are you kidding me? Scotch blue painters tape 1.5" x 60'
> 
> HD is $7.87 each roll ( http://m.homedepot.com/p/ScotchBlue-1-41-in-x-60-yd-Delicate-Surface-Painter-s-Tape/100393325/)
> 
> ...


......
Yes you are missing something. The $44.88 is for 6 rolls, not 24. Do you really think HD and other stores mark the item up 4x the price?

It's just saying the the pack size is 4 units of 6 rolls. That is in the basic item overview. Not that you are buying a pack. 

My favorite part is:
Retail Price: $38.92
*Our Price: $44.64

*Thanks for up charging me on the retail.*
*


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

sully9er said:


> ......
> Yes you are missing something. The $44.88 is for 6 rolls, not 24. Do you really think HD and other stores mark the item up 4x the price?
> 
> It's just saying the the pack size is 4 units of 6 rolls. That is in the basic item overview. Not that you are buying a pack.
> ...


Just a typo, I'm sure.
I managed paint stores for years and cost on 3M blue 1.5" is about $3.75 depending on the packaging. Contractor packs are the least expensive and retail wrapped individual are the most expensive. Only a .25 difference between the two.

Most products that are seen in paint stores are marked up 100% from cost. Gross margin or GP runs around 50%. Some products like chip brushes are marked up 500%, just depends on the necessity of the item. Contractors will get 10-15% off retail in most situations. So when things are 25-40% off, know you are getting a pretty good deal, especially on products that are common to all outlets, like 3M, drops, brushes.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

sully9er said:


> Do you really think HD and other stores mark the item up 4x the price?


One can only hope. I knew i was a few $ short ... 




> My favorite part is:
> Retail Price: $38.92
> Our Price: $44.64


 I liked that too


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

sully9er said:


> ......
> Yes you are missing something. The $44.88 is for 6 rolls, not 24. Do you really think HD and other stores mark the item up 4x the price?
> 
> It's just saying the the pack size is 4 units of 6 rolls. That is in the basic item overview. Not that you are buying a pack.
> ...


 Good guy though!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mudbone said:


> Good guy though!


I have spoke to him on the phone and he delivered for 2-1/4" core lambswool rollers covers and frames which are hard to find and his price was fair. Others experiences nor his prices on common inventory I can not say. If it does not fit don't force it.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

HD had a great deal on 2" 3M tape. 4 rolls~ $18.50
I bought the entire case, the guy seemed pissed that I bought so much.


----------

